# Imagine WiMax 10Mb



## candyman (26 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I am considering this offer from Imagine. I have read various posts regarding Imagine throttling torrent speeds and their service in general. I rang them on it and they confirmed that they do not throttle torrents.

Can anyone that has the Imagine service currently confirm or deny if this is true?

Also any feedback on Imagine speeds, service etc. appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Jul 2012)

They may technically not throttle torrents.  However, they have a fair usage policy - and from what I can see from their website, they offer an allowance of 15GB/month (if you use torrents regularly, you will be breaking that threshold).


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2012)

Our office uses skype-like services to enable working from home...........sysadmin said they had issues specifically with Wimax customers, around streaming video and VOIP calls AFAIK.

Not good feedback on boards, though I know its a bit out of date: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=73733426


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2012)

Oh for anyone with WImax, here is a link to check if they do in fact throttle *stuff* http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=55999714


----------



## candyman (26 Jul 2012)

serotoninsid said:


> They may technically not throttle torrents.  However, they have a fair usage policy - and from what I can see from their website, they offer an allowance of 15GB/month (if you use torrents regularly, you will be breaking that threshold).



I just checked the FUP on the Imagine site, no mention of 15GB limit. I am on a package with an "Unlimited" web usage.

"Fair Use Policy – Broadband
_A fair use policy applies to all WiMax Broadband Packages. The WiMax Broadband Service is a shared service and imagine reserves the right to manage the Network to ensure that all users get fair access to the Network. If users make excessive use of their WiMax Broadband Service their service may be restricted or they may be asked to subscribe to an alternative WiMax Broadband Package(s) more suitable to their usage. imagine at it’s sole discretion will define from time to time what constitutes excessive use of the WiMax Service(s) Once Customers exceed this level they will have the option to upgrade their WiMax Broadband Package(s) or their service speed may be restricted by imagine. In the event of the Customer refusing or neglecting to select an alternative WiMax Broadband Package(s), imagine may, upon due notice, terminate the provision of the WiMax Broadband Service to the Customer._"


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Jul 2012)

candyman said:


> I just checked the FUP on the Imagine site, no mention of 15GB limit. I am on a package with an "Unlimited" web usage.




[broken link removed]

Question titled...."Are there any download limits on the Mobile Broadband Dongle?"


----------



## candyman (27 Jul 2012)

That's where my misunderstanding was. I am discussing the fixed wireless option with Imagine not the Mobile dongle offering. Unlimited (assuming Fair Usage) downloads on their Wimax Fixed Wireless offerings.


----------

